# motorradsternfahrt 2011



## mitch (17. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar bilder von der sternfahrt (es waren wieder einige zigtausend biker ):

      

      

      

      

    

ein strahlender mitch, mein junior als fotograph + moped 
     


vielleicht ist ja der ein oder ander biker/in auch hier im forum  - da könnte man ja mal was ausmachen für 2012  teichbiker treffen ?


----------



## j.h.b (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: motorradsternfahrt 2011*

Super, irgendwann fahr ich auch mal hin.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## andreas w. (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: motorradsternfahrt 2011*

Hätt ich auch gern mal mitgemacht, aber dann kam mir mein Schicksal dazwischen und seitdem ist meine Frau seeehr allergisch auf Motorräder.

Schade, aber auch da wächst gras drüber und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## shake (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: motorradsternfahrt 2011*

Ich fahre zwar auch Motorrad, aber so Großveranstaltungen sind nicht so mein Ding. Aber gegen Fahrten in kleinerern Gruppen unter Teichinfizierten hab ich nix einzuwenden. ;-)

Viele Grüße
Miriam


----------



## j.h.b (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: motorradsternfahrt 2011*

@andreas: Am besten die Frau selbst fahren lassen und dann mit der Frau Touren unternehmen, so ist es bei uns auch.

Beste Grüße 
Jürgen


----------

